# Lurking and laughing



## ToyTrain (Apr 19, 2010)

First a little background. A few days ago I finally made up my mind to use the digit trac that I have been trying my best to avoid like it was diseased, I also felt that I should replace the track as well for it was Bachmann steel track and that would put both my setups with nickel silver. After much research I finally decided to go with Kato uni- track. They have two nice beginner sets (3 -- 102, also 3 -- 103) and i thought i would purchase both and go from there. I was going to replace the manual turnouts with electric ones -- simple right -- wrong -- I have spent two days trying to figure out what all i need to purchase in order to replace these turnouts. I decided to take a couple of days away from research in order toget my common sence back. I also cannot find any track crossovers, where as Bachman has several.

I was lurking here when I came across a thread by flyboy2610 that was titled "Proof that some people aren't too smart" and brother did I feel right at home. I must have laughed for 15 minutes after reading that title. I really felt it really hit the nail on the head. I also thought -- if I am having this much trouble with the track -- Lord help me when I start trying to figure out that digi Track.

This was written by Dragon Naturally Speaking, so if there is a mistake -- just say "bad dragon -- bad bad dragon".


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Thats what makes this so much fun,and sence I came to the forum I can tell that some of the dead brain cells are coming back to life
But it hasn't helped on the spelling much


----------



## ToyTrain (Apr 19, 2010)

Rocky Mountian said:


> Thats what makes this so much fun,and sence I came to the forum I can tell that some of the dead brain cells are coming back to life
> But it hasn't helped on the spelling much



I feel that once I catch on to the commonsense of this hobby, that I will have no more problems but right now I am ready to throw anything that isn't Bachman into the trash. My philosophy is the same as Bachman , "EZ" and "kiss". I am often tempted to buy a book but my eyes are so bad (that's why I have a LG 32 inch monitor) that my son bought for me.

While I could still see, the guys at the Flying Field would say how much fun they was having, while trying to gulp down Pepto-Bismo or some other anti acid but thier shaking hands sort of give them away. I noticed the main thing that they must have in their flight box is anti acids (yeah, and they call that fun), I don't think I want any. I would take an easy lawn chair, some iced tea, and an umbrella. I would throw my model and turn the electrics on, watch it climb, then sit down and have some nice relaxing fun chasing thermals. I usually can stay up three or four hours if I choose to , no dog fights or trying to stay in a box.

I feel that once I catch on to the commonsense of this hobby, I will start having a lot more fun trying to build my near-perfect fantasy railroad. I am trying to choose steam engines that was around when the diesel's was coming out on the rail roads. That way I can have both and not have to stretch the imagination too far.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I feel that once I catch on to the commonsense of this hobby said:


> Yes you will, and there's some realy good and smart people on this forum that will help you get that comonsence. They have helped me a bunch and I thank them all.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

ToyTrain, have you considered investing in one of those magnifying visors? They're terrific for fine work and, to be honest, I'm overdue for upgrading my glasses: they help me make out how to get the blasted pins into the ends of the track, too! They might make the reading easier.


----------

